# My ascension plan to escape inceldom



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

2020:
- I will studymaxx to pass all my exams before the end of 2020 so in January 2021 I will get my 3 year IT degree.
- I will also do facepulling (1.5kgx12hours a day).
- I may also try hardcore steroids since sarms are not enough

2021
I will start part-time working alongside part-time study (master of science). After 8 months I will check my side profile: 
- if facepulling will have worked I will spend my earned money to fix minor facial flaws.
- If facepulling won't have worked I will undergo a Bimax in eastern europe before the end of 2021


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2020)

>Facepulling
JFL at delusionalcels


----------



## .👽. (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 2020:
> - I will studymaxx to pass all my exams before the end of 2020 so in January 2021 I will get my 3 year IT degree.
> - I will also do facepulling (1.5kgx12hours a day).
> - I may also try hardcore steroids since sarms are not enough
> ...


Wheres your plan to meet Girls?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 2020:
> - I will studymaxx to pass all my exams before the end of 2020 so in January 2021 I will get my 3 year IT degree.
> - I will also do facepulling (1.5kgx12hours a day).
> - I may also try hardcore steroids since sarms are not enough
> ...


Good luck boyo.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> >Facepulling
> JFL at delusionalcels


clinical studies have proven that maxillary protraction with 0.5kilograms is possible in adults, despite that it's very slow.
However there are no clinical studies concerning maxillary protraction with 1.5kilograms of force


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wheres your plan to meet Girls?


luckily I'm not an hikikomori, I already have a social life


----------



## .👽. (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> luckily I'm not an hikikomori, I already have a social life


Where you meet them? I never met one im curiod.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Where you meet them? I never met one im curiod.


If you have a social life you can know girls through mutual friends. Theese girls will give you IOIs if you are attractive, and will ignore you if you aren't
if you are attractive enough (top 20%) Tinder works


----------



## .👽. (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> If you have a social life you can know girls through mutual friends. Theese girls will give you IOIs if you are attractive, and will ignore you if you aren't
> if you are attractive enough (top 20%) Tinder works


Wdym with social life? I have friends and we hang out every week but no girls. Only 1 has a gf thats the only girl i see


----------



## je3oe (Mar 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> >Facepulling
> JFL at delusionalcels


it iz wat it iz


----------



## goodman78 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> If you have a social life you can know girls through mutual friends. Theese girls will give you IOIs if you are attractive, and will ignore you if you aren't
> if you are attractive enough (top 20%) Tinder works


damn

offtopic but this is so true, girl - friends of friends completely ignore you if youre ugly

gl in your journey bro, i will probably be dead by 2022


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wdym with social life? I have friends and we hang out every week but no girls. Only 1 has a gf thats the only girl i see


until I was 19 years old, I had few friends and they were all male.
If you want to be in a social circle with females, you need to become friend with men who are in theese gender-mixed social circles.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> until I was 19 years old, I had few friends and they were all male.
> If you want to be in a social circle with females, you need to become friend with men who are in theese gender-mixed social circles.


How did you meet such men. Are they gl?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 21, 2020)

You need masculinitymaxxing


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 21, 2020)

S


Lorsss said:


> 2020:
> - I will studymaxx to pass all my exams before the end of 2020 so in January 2021 I will get my 3 year IT degree.
> - I will also do facepulling (1.5kgx12hours a day).
> - I may also try hardcore steroids since sarms are not enough
> ...


Show pics and you should get morphs to see what surgeries will ascend you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> until I was 19 years old, I had few friends and they were all male.
> If you want to be in a social circle with females, you need to become friend with men who are in theese gender-mixed social circles.


ie forcing to be NT, it has lots of pros, but you have to somehow go against yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 21, 2020)

Roids are looksmin man


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Roids are looksmin man


hair loss? I take fin
acne? it's temporary and I have Epiduo
low sexual drive after the cycle? it's better since I am an incel
liver damage? I won't get that with one or two steroid cycles


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> hair loss? I take fin
> acne? it's temporary and I have Epiduo
> low sexual drive after the cycle? it's better since I am an incel
> liver damage? I won't get that with one or two steroid cycles


You will age like shit


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> hair loss? I take fin
> acne? it's temporary and I have Epiduo
> low sexual drive after the cycle? it's better since I am an incel
> liver damage? I won't get that with one or two steroid cycles


how long you been on FIN? and has it stopped hairfall?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> how long you been on FIN? and has it stopped hairfall?


On fin since July 2019
yes it stopped my hair loss


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> You will age like shit


the is no scientifical evidence that anabolic steroid abuse decreases collagen


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> On fin since July 2019
> yes it stopped my hair loss


any regrowth?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 21, 2020)

Good luck man !


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 21, 2020)

Good luck. It's great that you are thinking with positive mindset. Optimism can really switch your life. You not only will enjoy the achievement, but also the path is enjoyable as you will be fulfilled with purposefulness and positive emotions.


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 21, 2020)

good luck op


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> any regrowth?


good regrowth in the temples (more density)
very little regrowth in the middle of the hairline, where I had more hair loss


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 21, 2020)

You need masculinity that's literally it


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> good regrowth in the temples (more density)
> very little regrowth in the middle of the hairline, where I had more hair loss


im a diffuse thinner and im thinning on top of my head,my hairline is still good. think FIN would regrow alot of that and increase the density?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 21, 2020)

Gudru said:


> You need masculinity that's literally it


my biggest flaw is lack of forward growth.



my lack of masculinity is caused by high set browridge (and high set eyebrows) and narrow chin.
browridge imlants are expensive and would have much lower impanct on my attractivity than a bimax.

and I also need Nasion (upper nose) fat graft.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 2020:
> - I will studymaxx to pass all my exams before the end of 2020 so in January 2021 I will get my 3 year IT degree.
> - I will also do facepulling (1.5kgx12hours a day).
> - I may also try hardcore steroids since sarms are not enough
> ...


how much face puller costs bro?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> how much face puller costs bro?


resin: 30euros
gypsum: 15 euros
alginate: 15 euros
orthodontic bow: 20euros
rotary tool: 20euros
neck training headband (to build the puller): 15 euros
steel brackets: 5 euros
bolts: 5 euros
gypsum-resin separator: 15 euros


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> resin: 30euros
> gypsum: 15 euros
> alginate: 15 euros
> orthodontic bow: 20euros
> ...


i got 200 euros on me idk if its worth it? like when u see benefits and shit?


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> my biggest flaw is lack of forward growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tbh from ur profile, if u fix ur jaw, that would naturally conture ur cheek area, then focus on neck and body, u dont need anything more seriously, unless ur front is fucked? post a frontal


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 25, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> tbh from ur profile, if u fix ur jaw, that would naturally conture ur cheek area, then focus on neck and body, u dont need anything more seriously, unless ur front is fucked? post a frontal


me frauding with blue contacts and eyebrow makeup







me natural


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> me frauding with blue contacts and eyebrow makeup
> 
> View attachment 321191
> 
> ...


I see what u mean, you’re actually not that bad I pictured u worse. Nose is fine leave it to last resort, u do look better in first pic but it’s not because of contacts or makeup. In the first your top half looks slightly wider than the bottom not sure if it’s because of the lighting. In the secon pic we have a lot in common : roundish eyes, kinda close, round cheeks, focus on jaw and cheek area. I’m trying to focus on my cheeks I want hollowness and that would benefit u too. Hmu if u know ways to make the cheeks hollow cos boy ours are flat and round. But overall in first pic above average in second just a little over average


----------

